# Lake Victoria tank.



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is what I choose from the cookie cutter:

Pundmilla Nyeri 1 Trio _ can get locally
Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Mwanza Gulf) - 1 trio 
Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter" - 1 trio 
Astatotilapia nubilus - 1 pair

What else could I add? Trio of Ruby Greens?

Tank 5' 120g 60x18x26
2 Emperor 400 for now
Will have Silica sand and probably Texas Holey Rock. I go tear down the tank and bring it home tomorrow and also the Pundimillas with it.

Craig


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

You might consider a "Crimson Tide" and a male/female "Hippo Point Salmon" as well as a "Flameback".....Ruby Greens are a good choice also. 8)


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, I will be grabbing the Nyeri and the Ruby Greens tonite, along with a 120g tank.

Craig


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

you may find the nyererei too much for the ruby greens to handle and i wouldnt put two Pundamilia in the same tank (crimson tide)

be carefull of the females looking the same ie. nubila, ruby green, flameback


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

My "boss" Ruby Green beat the " Boss".. Nyereri up so bad, ripped it to shreds..scales/fins/etc.--- -I had to remove the Nyereri into another tank in the hope it would recover..wasn't sure it would survive--4 weeks later fish recovered. The Ruby Green.."surprised"..me at its intensity of being mean and combative-  -was always the.."subordinate"..in the tank....it was "kicky fins" all over the tank. :lol:


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, got the tank home and the 2 trio in and may end up removing the ruby green eventually as soon as I can find some more of my fish I want. The Punds' are a reverse trio 2m 1f so I want to get 4-5 more females for the 2 males.

Craig


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

You could put way more fish in a 120 gallon, I'd go with at least 30. 
I agree with alanastar that the Ruby's will be to soft for the rest of the fish. There are exceptions to the rules but in general they would be to weak minded. Also, the Ruby's are not from Lake Victoria and do better in a planted tank. 
I find the Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" to be pretty soft as well. 
The Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter" do much better in a large group of at least 10, much more fun. The "Hunters" can get pretty intimidating though, don't expect to get any surviving fry from the other species with a large group of hunters in the tank, but do expect a high entertainment value 

Maybe something like this:

12 Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter"
10 Pundamilia nyererei
10 Xystichromis sp. "Flameback"


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

just a quick question. Is the Xystichroms the same as what the Haplichromis sp was? Also is there a brilliant blue colored fish from Victoria taht would fit into the mix?


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Also where would be a good source for the Matumbi Hunters?

Craig


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> just a quick question. Is the Xystichroms the same as what the Haplichromis sp was? Also is there a brilliant blue colored fish from Victoria taht would fit into the mix?


Yes Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" and Haplochromis sp. "Flameback" is the same fish.

You could possibly replace Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" with Platytaeniodus sp. "Red Tail Sheller", but I have never kept them and I am not sure about the compability with the other fish.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> Also where would be a good source for the Matumbi Hunters?
> 
> Craig


Good question. I don't know of anyone in the US that keep them, and shipping from Canada is expensive.


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

patrickeriksson said:


> Good question. I don't know of anyone in the US that keep them, and shipping from Canada is expensive.


How much? :thumb: Would like to find agroup of 6 or so.

Craig


----------



## kj23502 (Jul 29, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Thanks, I will be grabbing the Nyeri and the Ruby Greens tonite,  *along with a 120g tank. *
> Craig


You're not cycling the tank first? Or are you using an established filter?


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

2 established emperor 400's I've been keeping tanks along time I know better than that.

Craig


----------



## Athos710 (Jul 8, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> Here is what I choose from the cookie cutter:
> Astatotilapia nubilus - 1 pair


If you go this route you will end up with trouble. The male Nubilus are very aggressive towards females in efforts to spawn. I would not keep less than 1m:3f ratio, preferably more like 1m:5f.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

HAp flamebacks and xyst. flamebacks are different. xyst, have multiple names including Kyoga Flamebacks, All reds. I will get some different pics for you.

Also The nubilius are really aggressive I had 2 1.5in. males go at it and the dominant one nearly killed the other.

Haplochromis Flameback
http://www.african-cichlid.com/FlamebackM150.jpg

My Xystichromis "Flameback" not the best but he was nice
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm28 ... beo006.jpg


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

dementedarego said:


> HAp flamebacks and xyst. flamebacks are different. xyst, have multiple names including Kyoga Flamebacks, All reds. I will get some different pics for you.
> 
> Also The nubilius are really aggressive I had 2 1.5in. males go at it and the dominant one nearly killed the other.
> 
> ...


The first picture is a Xystichromis sp. "Flameback" or also known as Haplochromis sp. "Flameback" and is from Lake Victoria.

The second picture is a Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga Flameback" also known as Haplochromis sp. "all red" and is from Lake Nawampasa and possibly also Lake Kyoga. There is also a second species with the same name, Haplochromis sp. "all red" that is from Lake Edward.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi If yu want to house some species from the victoria region, avoid to keep in the same tank species that look the same, same nuptail dress for the male, P.nyererei and H.sp"flameback" for example, and same female morphology and barring.
xris


----------

